# Take Action to Save the Green River!



## webby (Jul 11, 2008)

The Green River below Flaming Gorge Reservoir offers some of the best fishing in the West. But despite the importance of the Green River to anglers and the local economy, a speculative water project proposed by developer Aaron Million could remove 81 billion gallons of water a year from the Green River, sending it instead to Colorado’s Front Range through 560 miles of pipes and ditches. Like many ill-conceived water projects popping up across the West, the Million Pipeline is expensive (more than $7 billion), unnecessary, and will cause irreversible damage to one of the West’s great rivers and our region's sporting heritage. 

To submit your comments by the December 16th deadline, please follow these instructions:
1. Go to www.ferc.gov
2. Click on the 'Documents and Filings' menu tab on the homepage
3. Click on the eComments tab
4. Fill in the required information and you will receive an official form to file your comments online
5. Include on the docket # P-14263 for the Flaming Gorge Pipeline project
6. Submit your comment before the December 16th deadline

The time you lend to this fight today can help ensure the Green's world-class trout fishery will be there for tomorrow. Thank you for your help.


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm gonna tell them that they might consider piping water in from Mars....reports are saying that planet has some....and we all know water likes to flow downhill


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

Here are some talking points from TU that might be of use: 

I am writing to file my comments against the awarding of a Preliminary Permit Application for the Regional Watershed Supply Project – The Million Pipeline. I strongly urge the commission to reject this application. Having rafted and fished the Green River below Flaming Gorge dam, I am personally familiar with the unparalleled scenic magnitude of this area and the world class recreation resources that lie with in it. Furthermore, I have kayaked the Colorado River through the Grand Canyon and strongly believe that removing any more water from the Colorado water system is an environmental and economic mistake of the highest proportion. Every year I am among thousands that apply for permits to raft the Green and Coloroado rivers. I know that the removal of any more water will continue to diminish a world class recreation expereince. Beyond the ruination of classic whitewater runs, a pipeline project of the size of the Million project has the potential to:
- Ruin world class kokanee salmon and lake trout populations by increasing water temperatures and raising salinity levels.
- Destroy the Blue-ribbon fishery for trophy rainbow and brown trout in the Green River.
- Harm critical mule deer and pronghorn habitat and hunting opportunity.
- De-water wetlands in the basin and impede waterfowl hunting.
- Negatively Impact Seedskadee National Wildlife Refuge, Browns Park National Wildlife Refuge, Dinosaur National Monument, as well as Ouray National Wildlife Refuge.
- Lower water levels significantly, making it virtually impossible to access the reservoir for recreation.
- Lower overall available flows negatively impacting recreation on the Green River through the Gates of Lodore,and Grays and Desolation Canyons and the Colorado River through Cataract Canyon and the Grand Canyon.
- Further the spread of cheat grass, tamarisk and quagga mussels, which will harm hunting and fishing in the area.
- Force the US government to spend millions of dollars in taxpayer money to reconstruct boat launches, campgrounds, marinas, fishing piers and other access points.
- Destroy a $118 million recreation-based economy the communities in the Flaming Gorge region depend on for their survival.
- Slow the recovery of endangered native fish like the razorback sucker, Colorado pikeminnow, and bonytail chub. Until these fish are recovered and removed from listing under the Endangered Species Act, the area’s recreation-based economy will continue to operate with restrictions required under federal law.
This project has already failed review by the Army Corps of Engineers who pulled the plug on the environmental analysis process that it had begun on this pipeline. Million was not able to provide the threshold information to even allow them to analyze the project. Nothing has changed – and FERC shouldn’t allow an applicant to “game” its system this way to create phony credibility with investors.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*when you submit your comment to FERC...*

Bump. 

I just submitted comments on the plan. Its a bit of a cumbersome and confusing process but worth putting the effort into. Note that the docket number is correct even though the name of the project on the FERC website says nothing about Flaming Gorge. The project applicant is "Wyco Power & Water" and the project is called "Regional Watershed Supply."

Be sure to put in the Docket Number: P-14263 

-AH


----------

